# Notebook, audio basso speaker - equalizzatore?

## pingoo

Ciao,

scusate ma è molto urgente. Ho un notebook lenovo e l'audio degli speaker è troppo basso. Ho contattato il centro lenovo e si sono anche collegati in remoto alla macchina e hanno previsto la spedizione del computer al centro di assistenza. Terminata la chiamata mi sono accorto ho trovato quello che avevo cercato per "giorni" senza trovarlo, l'equalizzatore nel pannello di controllo, smartaudio. Se alzo tutte le frequenze, si sente bene. Neanche il tecnico lenovo se n'è accorto limitandosi a quanto accessibile tramite "Audio", sempre nel pannello di controllo.

Ora la domanda, secondo voi può causare qualche problema (es. nel tempo) il fatto di avere le frequenze al massimo? Lascio la chiamata aperta e domani si vengono a prendere il notebook? Riesco poi da gentoo ad alzare le frequenze in maniera analoga? Al momento l'ho rimosso per evitare problemi con l'assistenza ma ho copiato l'installazione (stage4) come per il precedente intervento in cui m'hanno sostituito scheda madre e ventole.

Insomma, che ne pensate?

La scheda audio è Conexant 20671 SmartAudio HD, e credo di averla impostata bene nel kernel. La scheda madre una intel.

Tra l'altro non vorrei inviarglielo per poi ottenere come risultato le modifiche all'equalizzatore...Last edited by pingoo on Tue Sep 11, 2012 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

io sul portatile vecchio (non ricordo la scheda però) ricordo che su windows il volume audio era decisamente più alto rispetto a linux.

googlando pare che non fossi il solo, ma i dettagli non li ricordo.

----------

## pingoo

Ma in realtà quà senza toccare l'equalizzatore, l'audio sotto linux sembrava leggermente più alto che su Windows. Non so che fare, mi sa che alla luce della nuova scoperta mi converrebbe rimandare l'eventuale intervento dell'assistenza ma non vorrei che poi se ne accorga il nuovo assistente remoto e non me lo faccia andare in riparazione...

EDIT: per il momento ho annullato la richiesta, come detto sotto Windows l'equalizzatore permette di alzare il volume e per l'assistenza sarebbe quello che fa testo. Spero poi di trovare qualcosa sotto gentoo, in particolare per alsa. Tra i pacchetti c'è un alsaequal, dalle immagini sembrebbe in qualche modo integrato in alsamixer. Appena ripristino il sistema lo installo e provo.

----------

